# Waterless wash



## buda (Jun 23, 2007)

Are many detailers using waterless wash chemical to clean cars? Why or why not?

How do you apply it?

Regards
Bud Abraham


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I use eco touches waterless wash to clean cars, its so easy to use.

Here is a review i did on it a while back
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279150

hope this helps


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

I was thinking of getting some to take on holiday (driving to southern France). So I have just read the thread. It would have been really helpful if it hadn't turned into another 'I hate your way more than you hate mine' type of posting. Cant beat a bit of insulting in a post.

Quite disappointing when that happens.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ballatie said:


> I was thinking of getting some to take on holiday (driving to southern France). So I have just read the thread. It would have been really helpful if it hadn't turned into another 'I hate your way more than you hate mine' type of posting. Cant beat a bit of insulting in a post.
> 
> Quite disappointing when that happens.


I know what you mean, it sours it. I was suprised that the review sparked such a debate, but i can honestly say that eco touch is the best waterless wash i have used, might not be for you but it is really good,

I am taking it with me to france this year,


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

My favorite is Ultima Waterless Wash+, use it all the time.

Another favorite is Pinnacle Waterless w/carnauba.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

I dont mind giving it a try. At present I am all black and swirly so cant do much more harm!
Only thing I need to sort is getting my wife up to washing it while I sit in the shade with a cold one.

One serious question though - how many towels would you go through in a wash? The problem I had last year was over 1000mls of dust each way (drove to Monaco and back).


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ballatie said:


> I dont mind giving it a try. At present I am all black and swirly so cant do much more harm!
> Only thing I need to sort is getting my wife up to washing it while I sit in the shade with a cold one.
> 
> One serious question though - how many towels would you go through in a wash? The problem I had last year was over 1000mls of dust each way (drove to Monaco and back).


Getting the other half to do it is the biggest challenge on earth lol i still havent managed it, came close once but she ended up soaking me which seemed more fun lol

U only need 2 for a lightly soiled car but i would take a few more if going abroad just because i would only use the wiping one once, all depends on how dirty the car is though.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Ballatie said:


> One serious question though - how many towels would you go through in a wash? The problem I had last year was over 1000mls of dust each way (drove to Monaco and back).


While not a fan of waterless products, I've tried several as I do find myself in situations when it's the only option to clean the car as water isn't available. I do try to avoid using such products as much as possible.

Tried ONR, found it to be complete rubbish. After trying several spray-on, wipe off waterless washes I've settled on 2 - Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere, and Triplewax Waterless Wash & Shine.

Using the Megs product I use 8-10 cloths to wipe and buff the car. The Triplewax product tends to make the cloths damper, quicker, so I'll easily go through 12-16 in total on one car (wiping and buffing).

I use the Eurow Microfibre cloths from Costco.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Tried ONR, found it to be complete rubbish. After trying several spray-on, wipe off waterless washes I've settled on 2 - Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere, and Triplewax Waterless Wash & Shine.


What did you find rubbish about ONR, out of interest?

I have used Megs Wash & Wax Anywhere, but at approx £15 a bottle, certainly not a cheap way of doing it.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

OllieNeedham said:


> What did you find rubbish about ONR, out of interest?


Firstly I found it was **** poor at actually cleaning anything (and I was using it correctly, with a grout sponge). Using ONR I found myself pushing a fair proportion the dirt and dust around rather than it coming off the car. The finish it left behind was also horrid - very dull and lacklustre. Finally, using ONR was an unnecessarily time consuming process that still required a bucket (or equally practical container) and a fluid source. Spray on/Wipe off products require carrying far less equipment in the boot and deliver a faster result.

Also - using a sponge to clean a dirty car is just wrong, but that's more of a moral objection.



OllieNeedham said:


> I have used Megs Wash & Wax Anywhere, but at approx £15 a bottle, certainly not a cheap way of doing it.


Completely agrree, it's extremely expensive for what it is, but the results are at least acceptable. However, in my experience the Triplewax product is almost as good to work with (needs a bit more effort, but not much) and is a fraction of the cost (Currently £3.99 at Wilko and in their 3for2).


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting comments above about ONR. I've recently "converted" to it as an intermediate cleaner for light soiling and think its brilliant! I use it at 64:1 in a 1lrt pump spray bottle rather than bucket and sponge. I can clean a VW Golf top down with two large MF's and the finish is excellent, no smears etc. 
it does tend to be a marmite product on here, I must say I had to build up to use it but as Lowiepete says, it's all in the wrist action!
Why not get the small 8oz ONR from eBay and give it a try yourself and see what you think, that's what I did.
Regards, Jon.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Firstly I found it was **** poor at actually cleaning anything (and I was using it correctly, with a grout sponge). Using ONR I found myself pushing a fair proportion the dirt and dust around rather than it coming off the car. The finish it left behind was also horrid - very dull and lacklustre. Finally, using ONR was an unnecessarily time consuming process that still required a bucket (or equally practical container) and a fluid source. Spray on/Wipe off products require carrying far less equipment in the boot and deliver a faster result.
> 
> Also - using a sponge to clean a dirty car is just wrong, but that's more of a moral objection.
> 
> Completely agrree, it's extremely expensive for what it is, but the results are at least acceptable. However, in my experience the Triplewax product is almost as good to work with (needs a bit more effort, but not much) and is a fraction of the cost (Currently £3.99 at Wilko and in their 3for2).


That is the first time Ever that I have read a negative review on ONR. Just out of curiosity, do you know how it cleans?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Flakey said:


> That is the first time Ever that I have read a negative review on ONR. Just out of curiosity, do you know how it cleans?


Yes..


----------

